# Newbie Here!



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello to all you mushroomers! I'm also an avid shroomer, and can't wait for the season to begin! So excited!! :-D 
Looking forward to seeing what you all are finding, and sharing my finds with you. Oh, btw, I'm in central Missouri in Fulton. Was out walking the woods this morning and not a mayapple or anything in sight. But it sure was a nice walk in the woods. Look forward to hearing from you all.  <span style="color: blue"> </span>


----------



## philmyer85 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good seeing another Missourian posting lol! I too couldn't wait any longer &amp; checked a spot in the Mo. River bottoms today, also took a stroll in the bluffs just to check the ground temps. Still early here though, next week looks very promising with the rain &amp; High/low temps. Good luck hunting &amp; hope to see your pics soon!


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey there philmyer85! Oh, you are sooo soooo lucky to be able to look down along the river bottoms! That's one place I've never had the opportunity to hunt. And I've heard such good things about hunting along the river. Can't wait to see your posts and pics also. Good Luck!!


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Mayapples just now POPPING UP HERE in mid south Mo.
My guess is prime picking will happen around the 18th, but babies will be found next weekend no doubt


----------



## mozeta (Apr 5, 2013)

I took a quick stroll by one of my honey holes here in the St. Louis area yesterday and didn't see anything. Everything is still brown and still not even a leaf on a tree, but I imagine that will change shortly as it looks like all the trees and vegetation are about to explode. I would expect to have lots of green by next weekend especially if we get some more rain this week like they say. I also just saw the first few Mayapples popping out of the ground today no more than an inch or two tall. That is a good sign mushroom season is about to start. I have a feeling the mushrooms will start popping by next weekend. I'm hoping to have a good year to make up for the horrible mushroom season in this area last year.


----------



## mushroomlady (Apr 7, 2013)

This is the mushroomlady, author of "Morel Hunting"; a Stackpole Publishers' book available at Barnes and Noble and Amazon. I am from KC MO. I know everybody is getting anxious, as am I. If you tromp around the best areas or pick the small ones, there won't be any big ones. The weather this year is classic for a good season. They are on target to be "good" from about the 10th on if you live near or North of I-70. The lower half of the state should start in another week on South facing hills where the ground warms up first. If you haven't read the book, you still have time. If you need a bag, contact me at [email protected]


----------



## mushroomlady (Apr 7, 2013)

It was brought to my attention that my wording could be misunderstood. Morels will be in southern Missouri starting next week. Above I-70 will likely be the 15th and after. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## super picker (Mar 13, 2013)

Mushroomlady,
Makes more sense. Little greys taste really really good tho,( popcorn morels) so have to pick some. Very public area, someone is gunna pick them it may as well be me. 
Are your bags mesh? What part of KC are you from?


----------

